# NEW 50% Off retail: Gymboree Toddler Boys Hiking Boots $19.98



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

From the Gymboree catalog-

_[FONT=&quot]Get all geared up for outdoor adventures in our cool hiking boot. Sturdy design features a rubber toe to keep his feet dry and textured sole for good traction. Touch-close straps allow for easy dressing and a snug fit.[/FONT]_


_[FONT=&quot]Manmade material[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Touch-close straps[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Textured sole[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Spot clean[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Imported[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Collection Name: Wilderness Lake[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]MSRP $39.95[/FONT]_
I bought these for my nephews' boys and they liked them so much that I went back and got more to sell in my market booth. I have these in Toddler size 03, 04, and 5.


Price includes shipping within the US.


----------

